# Knife Anatomy



## shesulsa

If you've ever wondered what part of the knife is what or just don't know why you call it a "butt" and others call it a "hilt" check out this site:

http://www.jayfisher.com/knife_anatomy,_parts,_names.htm

This site includes illustrations, labels and verbiage.

Feel free to add a link you like too.


----------



## Cruentus

Cool!


----------



## shesulsa

Here's another one I found for terminology. Not good for illustrations, but I thought the explanations were clear enough for most lay persons to understand.

http://www.knifeart.com/cusknifen.html


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Big Don

Very cool


----------



## arnisador

Ah, useful, thanks! I should know more about this than I do.


----------



## shesulsa

arnisador said:


> Ah, useful, thanks! I should know more about this than I do.


That's what I said too.  I thought some terms were rather interchangeable - it appears so, but I think there might still be a bit more to it. I'll do some more digging.


----------



## Cruentus

This would probably make a good sticky for this section, as I am not sure many people know these terms.


----------



## MA-Caver

Hmm what I learned about bladed weapons could be summed up here: 

Don Diego de la Vega (old Zorro) : Do you know how to use that thing?

Alejandro Murrieta (new Zorro) : Of course! The pointed end goes into the other man! 

Simple enough isn't it? 

:uhyeah:

Seriously, that's a good site because it's good to know your blade as intimately as the site shows. You'd do the same for your gun(s) right?


----------



## Big Don

MA-Caver said:


> Hmm what I learned about bladed weapons could be summed up here:
> 
> Don Diego de la Vega (old Zorro) : Do you know how to use that thing?
> 
> Alejandro Murrieta (new Zorro) : Of course! The pointed end goes into the other man!
> 
> Simple enough isn't it?
> 
> :uhyeah:


An excellent example of the difference between a knife user and a knife smith


----------



## tellner

MA-Caver said:


> Hmm what I learned about bladed weapons could be summed up here:
> 
> Don Diego de la Vega (old Zorro) : Do you know how to use that thing?
> 
> Alejandro Murrieta (new Zorro) : Of course! The pointed end goes into the other man!
> 
> Simple enough isn't it?



I think it was Pizarro who said on his deathbed "I have no gold to reward your faithful service, but I have advice to last a lifetime. Your thumb on the blade and strike upwards."


----------



## KenpoTex

Cool sites


----------



## Carol

Cruentus said:


> This would probably make a good sticky for this section, as I am not sure many people know these terms.




Done.

- Carol Kaur
- MT Sr. Mod


----------



## Lisa

Glossary of common knife terms.


----------

